# Rodanthe Aug 21-28



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Rodanthe Aug 21-28 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey all,

Im gonna be down in Rodanthe during the week of Aug 21-28. Ill be staying on the sound side south of 'Round Hammock Bay' and north of 'Black mar Gut'. I will have my kayak so I really want to work that sound side for sure. Just curious to know what to expect and what bait might work best for that time of the year.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

out there, i would plan for reds and flounder and i would assume the occasional speckled trout. typically all of the usual mirrolures, gulps, and cut baits under a popping cork should work well.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

what he said. august is usually a great time of year.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Man o man!!!! i really can't wait! I know its still six months away but dam the house we are at has a private pier that walks out to the sound! Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it!


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey if you get a chance try out the new inlet area north of where you will be staying. I think it is worth the drive, bring some fresh cut mullet.
tight lines CUTTER


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

CUTTER said:


> Hey if you get a chance try out the new inlet area north of where you will be staying. I think it is worth the drive, bring some fresh cut mullet.
> tight lines CUTTER


Thanks for the suggestion!!! Are you reffering to Oregon inlet?? There seems to be a ton of bays and creeks all the way north. Appreciate the clarification .

and I will be out there with some mullet.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

don't forget your cast net to use some live ones.


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

New inlet is south of the inlet on pea island, 5 miles or so there is a old wooden bridge out there you will see it on your right heading there. If it gets really hot while you are there try the deep holes in there. If you have a GPS it should show you where the drop offs are.
CUTTER


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not to hj...but what about a little further up in Kill Devil Hills?


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

i've never fished in kdh, only oregon inlet. there isn't much "structure" in kdh. like canals or anything, just open water. it's good around the little bridge and pirates cove if you launch there. there are some canals in kitty hawk but that is mostly bass.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I


fishinfanatic said:


> i've never fished in kdh, only oregon inlet. there isn't much "structure" in kdh. like canals or anything, just open water. it's good around the little bridge and pirates cove if you launch there. there are some canals in kitty hawk but that is mostly bass.


I was looking to launch at Montelo or whatever it is called..right over the first bridge to the island...just south of the launch is a series of creeks and canals. I was hoping to run into some fish there...I would hate to have to run to the inlet everyday...anyone ever try there in july


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

i'm guessing you mean manteo. if you go beside the 2nd bridge, which is the big one across from pirates cove. you can launch beside it, go right and there are some canals back there which is usually good. and if you launch at beside the little bridge there are some over there and you can fish that whole area.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

fishinfanatic said:


> i'm guessing you mean manteo. if you go beside the 2nd bridge, which is the big one across from pirates cove. you can launch beside it, go right and there are some canals back there which is usually good. and if you launch at beside the little bridge there are some over there and you can fish that whole area.


Yeah thats where I was thinking of launching but then I saw that the Coastguard Station is only another 10 min down the road. Looks like some fun inshore fishing in the cove that goes under the bridge right beside the inlet on the north side...might even be able to find some sheepshead around the bridge pilings...mostly looking for reds and flounder


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

plenty of reds and flounder there. gonna try the pilings myself this year.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's good to hear! That's mostly what we are looking for...I am not sure if the other two guys I am going with are ready to try for sheepies...I def. Want them to get into some fish to keep them wanting to go out. Gonna bring pleanty of gulp shrimp, jerks, and swimming mullet, mirrolures, and spoons. Also will throw some live shrimp or mullet under a cork if fishing is tough...thanks for the help. And sorry to hj this thread but common info works for everyone..this will be the first time I get to really fish the whole time I am on vaca..since last year we had just had my son,,,can't wait


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

you can catch plenty of mullet right at the launch at the fishing center. tons of sheephead last year around the bridge, but dont go much north of the pond pileings because the current gets real strong and you stand no chance against it. swing by tw's in nh and i'll tell you what's going on when your in town.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

fishinfanatic said:


> you can catch plenty of mullet right at the launch at the fishing center. tons of sheephead last year around the bridge, but dont go much north of the pond pileings because the current gets real strong and you stand no chance against it. swing by tw's in nh and i'll tell you what's going on when your in town.


I am taking it as you work there????? That is good to know if you do. I would love to pick your brain a little


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

yes i do


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Tons of great info!!! I might have to try my hand at a sheephead fight!!!!!! I just wish Aug would get here! Ill just have to practice up here in the mean time.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I am also going to hit the pilings for some sheepies....Actually have never caught one...they show up around my way in the late summer around the jetties but I only make it down to the beach once in a while so I haven't really targeted them...but now I will have a week to try my luck...I have read tons of articles on them, and I have done very well on tog from shore around my way in MD...I have done the best with Owner Mutu circles in 2/0 prolly going to try the same with the sheeps bc from what I hear the bite is almost the same. I am assuming that fiddlers are sold at the tackle shops down there? This will be my first time to OBX...I usually vacation in SC...so it show be interesting...I hear ya for me July can't come soon enough


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

none of the shops sell fiddlers that I know of. Just go to the seafood market and get some muscles, or get a sandflea rake and use those. sandfleas work great. you can use your hands too it just takes a while.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

1 month to go!!!!!!! Only one month till I can escape for a week. Imma bring my Yak and hit the surf, sound and pier!!!!! :fishing:

Can't wait to see the sun rise and set whilst floating on the kayak!!!!!

Oh and i hope I can catch some fishes too!!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

GOOD LUCK AND TIGHT LINES K:fishing:
Yoy might get some info on www.fishmalitia/com/forums


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

*Tws?*



fishinfanatic said:


> you can catch plenty of mullet right at the launch at the fishing center. tons of sheephead last year around the bridge, but dont go much north of the pond pileings because the current gets real strong and you stand no chance against it. swing by tw's in nh and i'll tell you what's going on when your in town.


is their anychance u remeber the blue cobia kayak that TWs had hanging up inside? im talking about the bigger location


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

3 days and im off for vacation!!!!!! :beer:

Cannot wait!!! any reports for rodanthe sound or surf???

:fishing:


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I fished New Inlet and caught some puppy's & specks! It was blowing NE so there was not a lot of water in there. We used grubs!:fishing:


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the report!!! :fishing: I plan of hitting the sound hard definitely. Gonna be using a variety of Gulps' on jig heads and prolly drift some live bait for flounder. . . . . . :fishing:


----------

